# Howa Rifles



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Does anybody have a Howa or any experience with them? I norice Wally World is now carrying them at some pretty good prices.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What model do you want?


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't know if I want one. I am searching for first hand information since the web-site doesn't have much.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a Howa 1500 in .243. I just bought it off the used rack for 489.99 with a Buchnell Elite 3200 scope already set up about 3 weeks ago. I finally got it to the range yesterday, and was pleasantly surpirsed at the results. I shot a box of Wichester Supreme Silver Tips 55gr and a box of Hornadys with 75 gr Nosler balistic tips. The Winchester ammo was running about an inch and a half, while the Hornady was staying around an inch. While I am by no means the best bench rest shooter in the world, I was shooting from a solid rest, and I am pretty confident that these results are about the best that can be done with this gun/ammo combo. I believe that the action on the Howa is the same as the Weatherby Vanguard. Anyways, for the price that these guns are running, I would have to say that they are pretty good buys.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

A LOT of people have experience with the howa 1500; Except over here in the states they are called "Weatherby Vanguards".

YUP. thats right kidies. Your big-name weatherby vanguard is made in Japan by a company most shooters have never heard of. Congradulations!

That being said, they are fine rifles.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

I have a Howa 1500 in .338cal.,The bolt action is one of the finest I've used.
Stupid me should of bought a few more when I had the chance.In my
opinion I think the Howa out performs the Ruger,Remington and Tika.I
would recomend the Howa to anyone. 8)


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

IMHO on the ones i have used they have had the worse factory triggers i have ever seen. just my .02

mark


----------

